

Choose VPS for privacy concerned website - vvSaKvv

Hi hackers,<p>I&#x27;m looking for good hosting company with data centers around the globe. 
My biggest concerned with amazon, that they can easily shut you down, as they did with wikileaks.<p>My questions, are here anyone familiar with ovh.com Or have another provider in mind, that provide good hosting for privacy concerned website with decent bandwidth and without breaking the bank?<p>Thank you
======
vvSaKvv
Thanks, I'm currently using linode. They are all good services, until you
don't cause any trouble. By saying trouble, I mean DMCA letter or simple
subpoena and they will shut you without giving a second thought if this
request even legitimate. It's not that my service will violate any of it, but
I'm looking for at least fair treatment. And in this case DO almost the same
as linode in my opinion.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
If it's some sort leniency for grey area content - then that's a different
topic. You could try offshore VPS's - but they're liable to pull the plug on
your box on a whim, and for no reason.

Why not load balance the site on a tonne of different servers (by different
companies) scattered around the globe? Build in some redundancy? Play whack-a-
mole with DMCA takedowns?

~~~
vvSaKvv
I thought about it. When balance php servers will not be a problem, problem
will be with database.

------
getdavidhiggins
Aside from the obvious Digital Ocean, there is Atlantic who offer VPS's for
$0.99 per month.

[https://www.atlantic.net/](https://www.atlantic.net/)

BTW - If you sign up for Digital Ocean, use my referral code:
[http://myshar.es/1ojAsbb](http://myshar.es/1ojAsbb)

------
kayman
How about Digital Ocean?

I have used them for the past year and have been happy.

There is also Vultr.com, a digital ocean clone that has worked well for me.

Ramnode and Prometheus are reliable.

